# I’m sitting in their parking lot and I still won’t accept this!



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

It's a matter of pride!


----------



## BigDawg71a (Nov 29, 2019)

Why not? It's a quick 3 bucks?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

1. It won’t be quick.

2. $3 equals no tip. If you don’t want to tip pick up your own food!


----------



## BigDawg71a (Nov 29, 2019)

Bird in the hand, I dont turn down $


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> It's a matter of pride!
> View attachment 383080


Oh c'mon where's your 
sense of adventure?
Maybe there will be a really 
attractive person half clad
inviting you in for a snack?
Or as you say probably a big
fat one and no tip or snack... LOL


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I enjoy making profit at this gig. I’m not running a charity. If I wanted to work for free I would deliver for meals on wheels. At least I would be doing something productive for a purpose.

BTW after declining that I got a $6 order for the DQ across the street going to the same area.


----------



## Toby2 (Jun 16, 2018)

I think I would have taken it. Its better than a $2.10, order a Taco Bell, 3 mile one.


----------



## BigDawg71a (Nov 29, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I enjoy making profit at this gig. I'm not running a charity. If I wanted to work for free I would deliver for meals on wheels. At least I would be doing something productive for a purpose.
> 
> BTW after declining that I got a $6 order for the DQ across the street going to the same area.


3 bucks is 3 bucks, it's not for free or charity n maybe you woulda got a $9 order after....you never know.


----------



## ANiME (Aug 10, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> It's a matter of pride!
> View attachment 383080


Well that's the power of third party companies. Stepping on all drivers back to become richer! 
years ago, it was done through wars. Today it has evolved and became modern!


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

In my area that’s an auto decline. I get toooooo many other pings to take that crap.


----------



## ANiME (Aug 10, 2018)

Solid 5 said:


> In my area that's an auto decline. I get toooooo many other pings to take that crap.


Lucky you lol


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> It's a matter of pride!
> View attachment 383080


That Delivery fee matches RETRO PRICES !


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

11 items, is 11 good chances of problems.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

BigDawg71a said:


> Bird in the hand, I dont turn down $


It's not a bird in the hand it's birdshit in the hand.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

BigDawg71a said:


> Bird in the hand, I dont turn down $


Nope but apparently you'll work for free .. your gonna burn gas, wear and tear your car and then waste your time . If you think all of that is worth $3... Man have they got themselves a lifer...

You might as well call em up and offer to work for free...



MontcoUberDriver said:


> I enjoy making profit at this gig. I'm not running a charity. If I wanted to work for free I would deliver for meals on wheels. At least I would be doing something productive for a purpose.
> 
> BTW after declining that I got a $6 order for the DQ across the street going to the same area.


I'm sorry to say... I wouldn't have taken the $6 one either... Absurd and not profitable after expenses ... I'd make.more money panhandling...


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

$3?! I hope that order is STILL sitting there waiting for some desperate driver to pick ut up. 😏


----------



## Steve412 (Oct 14, 2019)

Turn it down. It’s better to make nothing than to get tied up for $3


PS-ice cream machine broked and you get 1*


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> It's a matter of pride!
> View attachment 383080


Hahaha, 3 dollars, that's hilarious! And 11 items too :biggrin: &#128514;:hilarious:


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

DECLINE! It’s disturbing that some say they would take that. Customers must be conditioned to tip. No tip = your food ain’t coming! You can’t take those no matter how close, even if you are already standing at the counter! I decline them even as an add on “in route”.


----------



## BigDawg71a (Nov 29, 2019)

Seamus said:


> DECLINE! It's disturbing that some say they would take that. Customers must be conditioned to tip. No tip = your food ain't coming! You can't take those no matter how close, even if you are already standing at the counter! I decline them even as an add on "in route".


Disturbing, lol. It's good y'all got it like that where you can sit n wait on an acceptable offer. I ain't got it like that! I'm out there to work n earn, not sit n hope. I'll take the bad w the good. But, that's why I'm also running 4 platforms at a time. 3 bucks is 3 bucks I didn't have before n I'm not leaving it on the table! On the flip side, I don't depend on this for a living! This is extra cash n pay down debt money, so I'll take that 3 bucks. If that makes me a slave, then I guess a slave I'll be.


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm not scratching my Nutz for $3 bux!!!!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Dekero said:


> Nope but apparently you'll work for free .. your gonna burn gas, wear and tear your car and then waste your time . If you think all of that is worth $3... Man have they got themselves a lifer...
> 
> You might as well call em up and offer to work for free...
> 
> ...


Technically the $3 delivery was profitable ($2.30 a mile) but I'm not willing to take it on principle. Especially since MCD is always a guaranteed wait. DQ paid twice as much for the same distance and they always have everything ready to go when I roll into the lot. Got tipped another $3 in cash for being so fast &#128077;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> Technically the $3 delivery was profitable ($2.30 a mile) but I'm not willing to take it on principle. Especially since MCD is always a guaranteed wait. DQ paid twice as much for the same distance and they always have everything ready to go when I roll into the lot. Got tipped another $3 in cash for being so fast &#128077;


There is no way that's profitable once you take the Gas, wear and tear on the car, wait time, delivery time, cost of your phone service, Resale value lost due to milage, the cost associated with you getting ready for the day even... deodorant, hair gel, the water for the shower .. all that stuff we just take for granted and I'm sure I'm forgetting something.... Into consideration.. makes up what it costs us to do this GIG

The only reason you feel it's profitable is you have decided to accept the loss of wear and tear on your automobile and costs associated with your day In trade for cash.

$3 is in no way Profitable in any Rideshare/ eats situation.. we accept them during our business day because we are hoping for the next big fish trip to offset the loss ... But make no mistake.. ANY $3 TRIP IS A LOSS.


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

Dekero said:


> There is no way that's profitable once you take the Gas, wear and tear on the car, wait time, delivery time, cost of your phone service, Resale value lost due to milage, the cost associated with you getting ready for the day even... deodorant, hair gel, the water for the shower .. all that stuff we just take for granted and I'm sure I'm forgetting something.... Into consideration.. makes up what it costs us to do this GIG
> 
> The only reason you feel it's profitable is you have decided to accept the loss of wear and tear on your automobile and costs associated with your day In trade for cash.
> 
> $3 is in no way Profitable in any Rideshare/ eats situation.. we accept them during our business day because we are hoping for the next big fish trip to offset the loss ... But make no mistake.. ANY $3 TRIP IS A LOSS.


1. I didn't take the $3 delivery so I obviously don't think it's worth it.

2. I don't use hair gel. Makes it easier to have profitable deliveries &#128514;


----------



## Dekero (Sep 24, 2019)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> 1. I didn't take the $3 delivery so I obviously don't think it's worth it.
> 
> 2. I don't use hair gel. Makes it easier to have profitable deliveries &#128514;


Wasn't necessarily directed towards you as much as anyone else who might actually think it was a good deal.... Hahah love the hair gel joke!&#129315;&#129315;&#128539;&#128539;&#128518;&#128518;


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

BigDawg71a said:


> Disturbing, lol. It's good y'all got it like that where you can sit n wait on an acceptable offer. I ain't got it like that! I'm out there to work n earn, not sit n hope. I'll take the bad w the good. But, that's why I'm also running 4 platforms at a time. 3 bucks is 3 bucks I didn't have before n I'm not leaving it on the table! On the flip side, I don't depend on this for a living! This is extra cash n pay down debt money, so I'll take that 3 bucks. If that makes me a slave, then I guess a slave I'll be.


I also do part time for extra income. Been doing app gigs for 3 years now. The fact you are part time is even all the more reason you should be declining low ball orders. If you are running 4 apps (I run 3) even more supports the idea of only taking better offers.

I'm not criticizing you, you do what you want. But you aren't going to justify to experienced drivers it's the smart thing to do. Every time someone takes a 2 or 3 dollar order you help to de-value the work and allow further rate cuts. I've been doing this long enough to understand drivers are their own worst enemy. The mentality you display ruined Uber and Lyft thru huge rate cuts and no more surge. You either understand that or you don't.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

11 items. Hard pass.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

BigDawg71a said:


> Why not? It's a quick 3 bucks?


3 bucks . lol. you will accept that. you can do 3 of these in one hour. 9 bucks minus 3 in fuel your hourly wage is 6 dollars .
decline it wait for a ping that pays at least 20 an hour make a good living . you accepting those ow its 3 dollars i did not have before you will always be broke .


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

BigDawg71a said:


> Disturbing, lol. It's good y'all got it like that where you can sit n wait on an acceptable offer. I ain't got it like that! I'm out there to work n earn, not sit n hope. I'll take the bad w the good. But, that's why I'm also running 4 platforms at a time. 3 bucks is 3 bucks I didn't have before n I'm not leaving it on the table! On the flip side, I don't depend on this for a living! This is extra cash n pay down debt money, so I'll take that 3 bucks. If that makes me a slave, then I guess a slave I'll be.


It's not just that, accepting $3 deliveries ruins it for everyone, because until Cx and platforms learn that drivers won't do a delivery worth less than $5-$6, they'll keep sending them out and doing corporate limbo (How low can we go?)

Keep in mind: Gig economy isn't a job, it's a Payday Loan that instead of 150% APR, you pay back with gas and auto maintenance.


----------



## dlearl476 (Oct 3, 2017)

dlearl476 said:


> It's not just that, accepting $3 deliveries ruins it for everyone, because until Cx and platforms learn that drivers won't do a delivery worth less than $5-$6, they'll keep sending them out and doing corporate limbo (How low can we go?)
> 
> Keep in mind: Gig economy isn't a job, it's a Payday Loan that instead of 150% APR, you pay back with gas and auto maintenance.


This is how it's supposed to work:












dlearl476 said:


> It's not just that, accepting $3 deliveries ruins it for everyone, because until Cx and platforms learn that drivers won't do a delivery worth less than $5-$6, they'll keep sending them out and doing corporate limbo (How low can we go?)
> 
> Keep in mind: Gig economy isn't a job, it's a Payday Loan that instead of 150% APR, you pay back with gas and auto maintenance.


If I'm patient, I can usually get 3 $10-$15 deliveries an hour. Sure I'm driving further, but my car gets 40mpg. I doubt I could do more that 6 $3 deliveries per hour.(10 min per) $18 vs $30+10X the wear on my car starting and stopping, etc.

No thanks.


----------



## MarkR (Jul 26, 2015)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> It's a matter of pride!
> View attachment 383080


So, you had to pick up 11 items AND go close to 2 miles to get it? lets see... car gets 23.1 mi to the gal at $2.49/gal. = $.52 for the gas for this silly trip $2.48 was the actual "take home" unless you were idling. Then of course you burned more $$ sitting there. So,,NO i would NOT have done it.


----------



## BigDawg71a (Nov 29, 2019)

Made $12 on a $3 order on Postmates last night! Gotta take the bad with the good! Idk whatcha all says!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

&#128028; gonna &#128028;

Yesterday I made $24.14 an hour/ $1.54 a mile. Not going to do that taking $3 orders.


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

Doordash will increase it to $5 when no one takes it.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I enjoy making profit at this gig. I'm not running a charity. If I wanted to work for free I would deliver for meals on wheels. At least I would be doing something productive for a purpose.
> 
> BTW after declining that I got a $6 order for the DQ across the street going to the same area.


Then you suck at math. If it takes 10 minutes per order, that's 6 orders for $18. 12 miles at $0.59/mile is $7 leaving $11/hr profit.

Where is the 'free part'?


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> Then you suck at math. If it takes 10 minutes per order, that's 6 orders for $18. 12 miles at $0.59/mile is $7 leaving $11/hr profit.
> 
> Where is the 'free part'?


At 59 cents a mile you might as well be working for free.

Ants gonna ant!


----------



## DiceyDan (Jun 9, 2016)

Let me guess, it is on the 3rd floor apt, facing opposite direction of the parking lot? Better yet, a confusing hotel, and they left their room number?



dlearl476 said:


> This is how it's supposed to work:
> 
> View attachment 383559
> 
> ...


This is what I do too, but aren't they (DD) going to change this 01/01/20? So this $hitty order will then blend in?


----------

